# Not sure I’ll cope



## Helen catcat (Sep 1, 2020)

My beautiful cat Ruby had lost a tooth so was booked in today for some dental work but they’ve found problems with her kidneys and liver so couldn’t do the procedures today. She’s now on a drip for two days and then will be reviewed again. My gut feeling is we won’t be bringing her home and I’m not sure I can cope. She’s 15 and I’ve suspected something else might be up the last week as she’s been more vocal and clingy than normal. I assumed it was the teeth pain but now I know that was just part of it. I hate that she’s on her own in the vets. We’re not allowed to visit and everything in the house reminds me she’s not here. I just can’t stop crying. I’ve lost cats before and it was horrendous but Ruby we’ve had for such a long time. She’s such a friendly loving Burmese cat, she’s part of the family. She comforts me when I’m ill or sad. I just feel lost without her.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Ruby.
I do hope that you she is ok.
You are doing everything you can for her.
Sending positive and healing vibes to her.xx


----------



## bumblebee22 (Sep 9, 2020)

Helen catcat said:


> My beautiful cat Ruby had lost a tooth so was booked in today for some dental work but they've found problems with her kidneys and liver so couldn't do the procedures today. She's now on a drip for two days and then will be reviewed again. My gut feeling is we won't be bringing her home and I'm not sure I can cope. She's 15 and I've suspected something else might be up the last week as she's been more vocal and clingy than normal. I assumed it was the teeth pain but now I know that was just part of it. I hate that she's on her own in the vets. We're not allowed to visit and everything in the house reminds me she's not here. I just can't stop crying. I've lost cats before and it was horrendous but Ruby we've had for such a long time. She's such a friendly loving Burmese cat, she's part of the family. She comforts me when I'm ill or sad. I just feel lost without her.


I really feel for you especially in these covid times when you can't visit her. I lost my cat this June & like you was expecting not that big a deal when she started eating on one side or spitting out her food. What we suspected was only dental turned out to be mouth & stomach cancer. How is she now? The vet or assistants are there because they love animals & will talk to her & stroke her am sure. Thinking of you & sending love your way. x


----------

